# 3 month old chicks!



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Can you believe that these chicks are not quite 3 months old?! The blue roos don't look like they came from the same batch. The dominant is crowing quite well, the other hasn't found his voice yet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When you stop to think about it, they really do a lot of growing in a very short time span.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

They sure do, Robin! It just seemed like these were bigger quicker! These sure have done well with exception of the little barred rock that didnt make it out of tbe brooder.


----------



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

They do grow so fast! Our four week olds look like something out of the dinosaur era!


----------



## kgb6days (Apr 1, 2016)

Pretty chickens! We've been out of town and I can hardly wait to see how ours have grown while we've been gone.


----------

